# Coaster Brake Challenge 19



## rev106 (Nov 9, 2017)

Coaster Brake Challenge has been going strong for near a decade. Coaster brake only, single speed, no secondary braking systems allowed. You will be challenged! 

The series is a month long, 4 Sunday AM meet ups in a row. Points for finishing, more for placing, you have heat winners and an overall point leader for the series win.

20 dollar entry fee gets you a t-shirt, patch and entry into to all four heats plus a raffle at the end where we give away a bunch of cool goodies! Such a deal. 

If you have seen or heard about is before and want to come try it out, I have loaner bikes upon request. Be sure to let me know in advance. 

Helmet. Yes. 

Fun? Oh for sure! It is not a a pub crawl, your fitness and bike handling skills will be put to the test. 

Hope to see you then! 

More info at wwwatomiccycles.com


----------



## rev106 (Jan 5, 2018)

I have loaners...


----------



## rev106 (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## okozzy (Jan 23, 2018)

Looks like fun...


----------

